# Tips/power pointers before coming to AU



## kangarucraze (Sep 22, 2015)

Tips/power pointers before coming to AU

Hello Dear,

Greetings of the day!

Im an Australian PR aspirant , Would you please be so kind & share some tips/power pointers precisely about lessons learned by experienced OZ expats before coming to AU touching upon the below 

How we should plan & use our lead time diligently?
What could have been done back home to become AU job market ready?
What could have been done back home to analyse job market forces & Upskill oneself?
What could have been done back home about joining bridge / crash course ?
What could have been done back home connecting with job agencies ?
What could have been done back home to mitigate risks linked to Sticky issues like leaving the current job & coming to AU for job hunting etc? 

**********************************
Thanks & Regards
Pedro


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

It varies by occupation


----------

